# Origin PC Build Advice



## zcarlow (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here, but I thought you guys might be able to help me out.

Currently, I plan on getting a Millennium desktop from Origin PC, but I have no idea what to include in the build when customizing it. I have a budget of $2500 (I'm choosing to buy it from Origin PC instead of building it, because the plan is to finance the purchase). The desktop will be almost entirely for gaming (as well as some recording of gameplay). I tried getting help from Origin PC support, but nobody responded. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 17, 2016)

Just the base system plus a better video card would hit your budget of $2500.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2016)

What are you going to do with it and how long do you want it to last?


----------



## Potatoking (Jul 17, 2016)

Orientation: Standard
Standard Color: Red
Interior Color: Black
Current Special Offers: Exclusive LIRIK Promo (Details in the Learn More) 
The ORIGIN Difference: ORIGIN PC Millennium- The Best Gaming Experience Guaranteed 
Variable Mounting: Standard 
Case Lighting with Sentinel: Remote Controlled Multi-Colored LED with ORIGIN PC Sentinel Software 
Case Fans with Sentinel: ORIGIN PC High-Performance Ultra Silent Fans 
*Power Supply: 850 Watt EVGA SuperNOVA G2 *
*Power Supply Sleeved Cable Color: Red Individually Sleeved Cables EVGA *
*Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 7 *
*System Cooling: ORIGIN FROSTBYTE 240 Sealed Liquid Cooling System for 1151 Socket *
*Processors: Intel Core i5 6600K Quad-Core 3.5GHz (3.9GHz TurboBoost) *
*Graphic Cards: Single 8GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition *
*Memory: 16GB ORIGIN PC DDR4 Powered by Kingston 2400MHz (2 X 8GB) *
Operating System: MS Windows 10 Home 
*Operating System Drive #1 (Primary): 250GB Samsung 850 Evo Series *
Hard Drive Cage: 5 Bay Hot-Swap Cage 
Optical Drive One: 24X CD/DVD Burner 
Audio: On Board High Definition 8-Channel Audio 
Networking: Onboard Network Port 
ORIGIN Maximum Protection Shipping Process: ORIGIN Wooden Crate Armor 
Warranty: Lifetime 24/7 U.S. Based Support and Lifetime Free Labor. 1 Year Part Replacement & 45 Day Shipping Warranty 
ORIGIN Recovery: ORIGIN Recovery USB3.0 Flash Drive 
Evolve Part Upgrade Service: No Part Upgrade Service 
Free ORIGIN PC T-shirt: ORIGIN PC T-Shirt Extra Large
Web Browser: Microsoft Internet Explorer/*Edge


----------



## Potatoking (Jul 17, 2016)

I think your budget is too small to take and advantage from origin PC customisations,
because like this you are paying lot of money for average PC with wonderful case


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2016)

What you are paying for from Origin is nice aesthetics (which do nothing for performance) and lifetime labor (even for user requested upgrades). This life time labor warranty is certainly very nice, but unless you buy an upgrade warranty, the parts are only warranted for 1 year. If you build your own, you get the warranty from the maker which could be 3 years for the motherboard, lifetime on the RAM, and up to 10 years on the SSD. But also, in the world of computers, lifetimes don't last a lifetime because technologies are superseded too quickly. There's a good chance, for a example, an upgraded CPU or RAM you want is not supported by your motherboard. So you have to start all over.

You also only get free shipping during the warranty period (if you live in the US). Free shipping is nice, but takes time and there is always the very real risk the box will fall off the FedEx truck during shipping. Shipping a computer after the warranty runs out is expensive.

It is because the computer has to go back to Miami for all warranty or free labor work that I would not recommend buying from them - unless you live in the Miami area and can transport it yourself.

Building your own really is much easier than it sounds - you really are just assembling parts and connecting cables. And with that budget, you could certainly build a very nice computer - with a keyboard, mouse and maybe monitor too! But if building your own is just not something you really want to do (and there's no shame in that), I would urge you to locate a local custom PC shop to build it for you. A place where you can establish a personal relationship and report with the tech doing the building. A person/shop that has a personal interest in pleasing their customer.

I note you said you want Origin to build this because you want to finance the build. But I don't see where Origin has a payment plan. That suggests you will arrange financing another way - perhaps through a credit card. Well, Newegg and Amazon take credit cards and I am sure a local shop will too. And many credit cards automatically double or at least extend the warranty on many purchases.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 17, 2016)

Toothless: Gaming and tons of it. With a little bit of recording of videos and editing. I would want it to last for a decent amount of time. Maybe 5+ years? I'd rather invest now for more time than have to buy another one in a couple of years.

Bill_Bright: I'd be willing to build it if I could finance it. I see Amazon does 12-month Financing on Computers (including PC Components) but if I picked out all of the components I wanted, could I finance the entire purchase or just the individual parts?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Toothless: Gaming and tons of it. With a little bit of recording of videos and editing. I would want it to last for a decent amount of time. Maybe 5+ years? I'd rather invest now for more time than have to buy another one in a couple of years.
> 
> Bill_Bright: I'd be willing to build it if I could finance it. I see Amazon does 12-month Financing on Computers (including PC Components) but if I picked out all of the components I wanted, could I finance the entire purchase or just the individual parts?


If you can get Amazon to finance parts in a package-type deal, then build it yourself because you'd get so much more for your 2,500. Look into it if you can.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Bill_Bright: I'd be willing to build it if I could finance it. I see Amazon does 12-month Financing on Computers (including PC Components) but if I picked out all of the components I wanted, could I finance the entire purchase or just the individual parts?


It says here, it is all about the dollar amount ($599 or more) and not what you buy. You would just need to make sure you don't forget anything.

That said, if you are planning on paying it off in 12 months, it might be best to just save up the money until you can buy everything you want, rather than take on debt. If you don't get it paid off in the 12 month timeframe, you will be stuck with a whopping 26.24% interest rate. I note $2500/12 is $208.33 monthly payments.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

What about this? 
http://pcpartpicker.com/list/wwcKBP


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

No point in getting a 980TI anymore, get a 1070 or 1080.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/vn2Cbj
So this? The wattage seems awfully low, though. And does none of it conflict?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

Are you going to overclock it? If not an air cooler would prove more reliable and could say some cash. Also a WD Blue 1TB drive would be about  $20 cheaper and still good for game storage.

Try to go for a Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, it's about $100 and runs damn good.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/gN3Ff7

I'm not sure if I would overclock it (what does that do exactly?)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

Make it go faster than the factory set speeds, if you know next to nothing about it then we'll skip it for this build. Look for Noctua branded cooler, like the D14.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Alrighty, sounds good haha. http://pcpartpicker.com/list/8BYGGf
Any recommended cases? I really don't like the see-through shell (especially since there isn't a consistent color scheme). But I would like LEDs or lights on the case.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm loving my uh... Phanteks Enthoo Pro and they might have a solid/no window panel case. It's expensive but oh it's so nice to work with.

Also a cheaper monitor that works damn well too
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/spbkcf/acer-monitor-umhg0ee001


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/2HtTBP

Alright, I opted for the Black Pearl simply because of how sleek and elegant it looks. I also chose to go for that monitor, but add a second one because it was much cheaper than the other one.

I had a friend suggest thermal paste. I had no idea what that does or if I should include it, but I did anyway. Any insight on that?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

I've used that paste for years and it's good. Usually manufacturers include pastes that work too but to each their own. The biggest temp difference you'll see is like 3c. 

How come two monitors? I was aiming to keep you at your $2,500 budget.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, I had originally planned to have two monitors, but I cut it due to budgetary limits (I was pushing 3.2k before). When I saw how low the price got, I jumped on the chance to double up haha. 

A second monitor was bound to come at a later date anyhow. 2.5k was just a conservative estimate (I have a tad more, just enough for that second monitor). If you think the funds for that second monitor would be better spent elsewhere, I'd be more than welcome to suggestions haha.

Also, when it comes to the thermal paste, is that something I have to reapply? And exactly what do I apply it to?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

The paste goes onto your processor when putting on the cooler. Come back to us when you get the parts so we can walk you through the goodies.

As for the build, hmm...

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/WgdQZ8

I wouldn't spend more on a 144hz for a secondary monitor, I'd actually prefer three 1080p monitors over two 1440p monitors but that's just me. Could game on both but uh, that would be so bad in games..


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't want to splurge for 3 monitors, simply because I wouldn't know what to do with them. The second monitor would simply be for easier multitasking (opening webpages during gameplay, having recording software easily accessible, etc). I think I'll actually cut the second monitor again entirely, and buy it later on. Where should I invest the funds from that?


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

Why that i7 5820K 140W TDP processor . i7 6700K is fast enough . Overclocking of i7 5820K would be a tough job .
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/03/intel-core-i7-5930k-and-core-i7-5820k-revie/8
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-5960x-5930k-5820k_8.html
i7 5820K is only 18% faster than i7 6700K

i like this :

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($345.88 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($88.49 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  ($199.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($82.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($92.00 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($69.00 @ B&H) 
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Video Card  ($669.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case  ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($79.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit  ($83.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Monitor:* Asus PB279Q 27.0" 60Hz Monitor  ($638.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse  ($27.69 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Total:* $2458.89
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-07-18 04:27 EDT-0400

might use a better GTX 1080 . i selected that one cuz there was no price for a lot of the others
For i7 5820K , 4 channel memory is better_


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I've got an idea, best of both world maybe, you buy the parts you want and get them to someone or someplace to assemble them for you in exchange for cash, or for free with someone trustworthy.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

little cat said:


> Why that i7 5820K 140W TDP processor . i7 6700K is fast enough . Overclocking of i7 5820K would be a tough job .
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/03/intel-core-i7-5930k-and-core-i7-5820k-revie/8
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-5960x-5930k-5820k_8.html
> i7 5820K is only 18% faster than i7 6700K
> ...



I'm so confused, haha. I've seen conflicting review for those CPUs everywhere, some say the 6700, some say the 5820. I'm so stressed! I don't want to compromise quality for price, especially on the important stuff, if that makes any difference. And I want it to last a decent amount of time.

Also, I was just thinking, do you think I should add more fans or a radiator? I don't know what those do, but I watched a video and their build had those.



Silas Woodruff said:


> Well I've got an idea, best of both world maybe, you buy the parts you want and get them to someone or someplace to assemble them for you in exchange for cash, or for free with someone trustworthy.



Do you know of any companies? I was thinking of that, but honestly I had no idea where to start looking. I live in the US if that makes any difference.


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Jul 18, 2016)

Sadly I don't, although I'm sure a local PC shop in your area will assemble it for you, of course if you have any doubts I'm also pretty sure they will allow you to supervise their work on assembling it.

Assembly should also be reasonably cheap.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

For fun :  i7 6800K is more expensive ( and newer ) but a little faster than i7 5820K
CPU benchmarks
http://cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
i7 5820K - around 13000 points Pass Mark
i7 6700K around 11000 points Pass Mark

For gaming benchmarks , might type i7 6700K vs i7 5820K gaming on Youtube

As for a monitor : GTX 1080 deserves 4K screen . IPS  vs high refresh rate , You decide !
The *Dell* i included is *not* very *power efficient* -95W !

Edit:

i changed the monitor ! Now Asus 4K IPS - 60W

another 4K but no IPS ,60Hz ,  39W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009659


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Silas Woodruff said:


> I'm sure a local PC shop in your area will assemble it for you



I'll look into, thanks. 



little cat said:


> For fun : i7 6800K is more expensive ( and newer ) but a little faster than i7 5820K
> CPU benchmarks
> http://cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
> i7 5820K - around 13000 points Pass Mark
> i7 6700K around 11000 points Pass Mark



But the i7-6700K ties to the Z170, and the i7-5820K ties to the X99? I thought the X99 was better from what I've heard, or can I mix and match?



little cat said:


> As for a monitor : GTX 1080 deserves 4K screen . IPS  vs high refresh rate , You decide !
> The *Dell* i included is *not* very *power efficient* -95W !



http://pcpartpicker.com/product/zj8Zxr/asus-monitor-90lm00u0b01370
What about this monitor? I just couldn't resist how gorgeous it is.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> I'll look into, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That s right , i7 5820K and i7 6700K are of different socket .

That Asus Rog is fine , just no IPS but it s not so important , just preference . Only to note , Asus Rog here  is 2K

the Acer in the thread is good too
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/spbkcf/acer-monitor-umhg0ee001


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

What about a curved ultra-wide monitor? They look really nice too. They're a bit pricy, but just gorgeous.


----------



## basco (Jul 18, 2016)

if you dont have 2 left hands you will be able to put it together or maybe get a friend who has little bit moar knowledge.
there are lot of how to videos with step by step guides.
and if you got troubles later on you know where to look and repair it for yourself-its not rocket science and in this forum there is always someone willing to help.

if you want your system to last for 5+ years maybe its good to go with six cores \5820k
but with both you will not have probs in future.
only advantage of 6700k is if the graphiccard goes wild then you can use your integrated one.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> What about a curved ultra-wide monitor? They look really nice too. They're a bit pricy, but just gorgeous.



Is there anyone who uses such one !


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

little cat said:


> GTX 1080 deserves 4K screen



1 GTX1080 isn't good enough for 4K @ 60fps
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/8.html

For 4K you want at least 2 GTX1070's SLI


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> 1 GTX1080 isn't good enough for 4K @ 60fps
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/8.html
> 
> For 4K you want at least 2 GTX1070's SLI


45FPS is not bad !


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

little cat said:


> 45FPS is not bad !



If you build a high-end system you want your games at 60fps.

At OP, I'd say if you want a GTX1080, go with a nice 1440p monitor.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> If you build a high-end system you want your games at 60fps.


What more than GTX 1080 for 4K without  SLI /Crossfire ?


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Should I go for 4K then? And could I still work it into my budget without compromising performance/quality?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

If you really want to go 4K and if you can wait, wait for the GTX1080Ti.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

Well , 2K is not bad , 144Hz - fine . that Acer could do the job
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/spbkcf/acer-monitor-umhg0ee001

or this Asus
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/fMcMnQ/asus-monitor-mg278q


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/3CynHN

So I've come to this, but what about the watts? This suggests that I'll only have 395? Is that awfully low?

Also, should I add more fans?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/3CynHN
> 
> So I've come to this, but what about the watts? This suggests that I'll only have 395? Is that awfully low?
> 
> Also, should I add more fans?



I wouldn't buy a GTX1080 FE if I were you, unless you want to watercool it.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Should I go for a GTX 1070 then? Or a non-FE?


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

Why not the new Define R5 ?
This was the goal - high performance along with low power draw thus no heat issues


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Should I go for a GTX 1070 then? Or a non-FE?



Go with any non-FE card.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

How about this monitor
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/fMcMnQ/asus-monitor-mg278q


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/8QDRJV
Okay, I put a non-FE 1080 placeholder in here. Were the standard 1080s released, and if they were, where could I get it?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/8QDRJV
> Okay, I put a non-FE 1080 placeholder in here. Were the standard 1080s released, and if they were, where could I get it?


Almost nowhere had them in stock at good prices from the mass demand. Massdrop might have some though.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 18, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Massdrop might have some though.



Would this do the job? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g (Although it wouldn't ship out for a month and a half)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Would this do the job? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g (Although it wouldn't ship out for a month and a half)


MSI is a pretty good brand. I had their GTX660 which stood up to loads of abuse from me.


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...245&cm_re=gtx_1080_ftw-_-14-487-245-_-Product


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 18, 2016)

If you want your system to last as long as possible I'd suggest going with the X99 platform (hello X58 thread ). The i7-5820K offers the most perf/$ on said platform.
I'd choose the GPU depending on the resolution and frames you'd want to aim for:
1440p @ 60fps = GTX 1070
1440p @ 144fps = GTX 1080
21:9 (Ultrawide) 1440p = GTX 1080

But if I had money to burn and were in your position, I'd wait for HDR monitors (you said you'd rather spend more money now and want your investment to last quite some time -> you don't wanna miss out on HDR imho). Pretty sure Ultrawide 1440p with HDR will become the new 1080p.
By then, Vega and big Pascal should be on the market, and I bet they'll be able to drive said monitors nicely. To be honest, I'd feel dirty to suggest you to pay the ridiculous amount of money the retail market is asking for midrange GP-104 parts à la GTX 1080!


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/3CynHN
> 
> So I've come to this, but what about the watts? This suggests that I'll only have 395? Is that awfully low?
> 
> Also, should I add more fans?



If You doubt 550W will be enough , could get 650W EVGA G2


----------



## little cat (Jul 18, 2016)

Dont quarrel guys :

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($298.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Motherboard:* MSI Z170-A PRO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  ($109.88 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($63.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($92.00 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($47.49 @ OutletPC) 
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card  ($459.99 @ B&H) 
*Case:* NZXT S340 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case  ($64.99 @ Directron) 
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($75.98 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit  ($83.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Monitor:* Asus PB258Q 25.0" 60Hz Monitor  ($279.99 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $1577.19
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-07-18 15:28 EDT-0400_


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> 1440p @ 60fps = GTX 1070
> 1440p @ 144fps = GTX 1080



I said I agree with you, but.... I'm not, just checked some reviews.

For 1440p @60fps you'll need a GTX1080.
Check some reviews.

Edit: A GTX1070 will do 60fps + with eye-candy/MSAA @1080p


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2016)

@zcarlow , if you want to overclock your CPU you could go with an i5 6600K , otherwise an i5 6600 if it's mainly for gaming.

GTX1080 for 1440p
GTX1070 for 1080p


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I said I agree with you, but.... I'm not, just checked some reviews.
> 
> For 1440p @60fps you'll need a GTX1080.
> Check some reviews.
> ...


I did. 1070 is enough for 60fps @ 1440p (very few exceptions that ultimately don't matter).


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

What about this build? I kept some things and also incorporated other advice.
http://pcpartpicker.com/list/vr6Hhq


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks ok. What happened to the D14 (I'd have told you to get the D15 as it is a newer version, had you kept it in)?


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/yPzD2R
Must have gotten lost in translation, haha. I added it back in.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/yPzD2R
> Must have gotten lost in translation, haha. I added it back in.



Are you planning on gaming on Wifi or just adding Wifi as a just-in-case?

If the former is true, get an adapter that is capable of 802.11ac, preferably 2x2 or better MIMO capabilities. Intel cards in this area are reputable and tried, I have multiple 7260-AC based Wifi cards, but Intel may have an updated successor to it now; honestly, most 802.11ac from big brands will work great.

I"m assuming you picked the 80+ Plat PSU because it's on sale, if you feel you need to save some bucks because of the upgrades in the other areas, the G2 750 and G2 850 PSUs are tried and true and stellar for their price, and will be plenty for your system.

It will be a ways away but make sure to be slow, patient and methodical if this is going to be the first time you build a PC.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

Most of the games I play are wifi reliant, but some aren't. What do you suggest I switch it out for (keep in mind, $3000 is my absolute cap).

Here is the change-up in PSU: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/z9tGGf


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Most of the games I play are wifi reliant, but some aren't. What do you suggest I switch it out for (keep in mind, $3000 is my absolute cap).
> 
> Here is the change-up in PSU: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/z9tGGf



Only if you feel like you really need the savings. A P2 850 for $135 after rebate is not bad.

Asus has the AC55BT that is PCIe x1, and Intel has the 7260HMWDTX1 which is a 7260AC card on a PCIe x1 adapter. Both only cost about $30. The whole list is here

http://pcpartpicker.com/products/wireless-network-card/#e=31&i=35&sort=a6&page=1

If you don't feel it's that important that you have the best wifi performance, or if your home router is mediocre/not 802.11ac compliant to begin with, nothing wrong with the old 802.11n adapter. But @ $30 the ACs are not going to cost anything extra anyway.


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

I honestly have no idea how to check if my router is 802.11ac compliant, so should I just go with what's on there now?


----------



## little cat (Jul 19, 2016)

For huge processor coolers , low profile RAM is better , in order  to not block one another


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

little cat said:


> For huge processor coolers , low profile RAM is better , in order  to not block one another



So what should I switch out? Remember, I'm new to this haha.


----------



## little cat (Jul 19, 2016)

e.g
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2GX2FT/corsair-memory-cmk16gx4m4b3000c15


----------



## little cat (Jul 19, 2016)

The cheap rig I posted is only about 20% slower than the current $3000 (in gaming ) but half of the price . Is it worth ?


----------



## rruff (Jul 19, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Gaming and tons of it. With a little bit of recording of videos and editing. I would want it to last for a decent amount of time. Maybe 5+ years? I'd rather invest now for more time than have to buy another one in a couple of years.



You do not buy a very high end computer that lasts 5 years. *One year from now it will no longer be high end.* 

The best approach for your goals is to get a i7K and a good OC motherboard. That might last you 5 years the way processors are going. But *you will want to upgrade the video card every year or two* because they are still seeing big gains. Buy yourself a Black Friday xmas gift and flip the old one on ebay. Don't buy the very best, rather one tier down where the value is better.  Same for the monitor, ram, and SSDs. 

Why is the price so high? The performance range you are looking at could be a lot less. There are loads of places that do custom builds. I have no idea about the financing except to say financing everything is a bad habit to get into. 

You don't need fancy cooling on the cpu. That's for people who like to tinker and get the last 1% out. Think about that later if you want to OC.


----------



## rruff (Jul 19, 2016)

little cat said:


> The cheap rig I posted is only about 20% slower than the current $3000 (in gaming ) but half of the price . Is it worth ?



Yes. I think spending $3k is foolish when it is an obvious stretch to afford it. 

zcarlow, what are you gaming with now?


----------



## little cat (Jul 19, 2016)

1TB WD Black and this monitor would reduce the price by $200
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/fMcMnQ/asus-monitor-mg278q


----------



## zcarlow (Jul 19, 2016)

rruff said:


> Yes. I think spending $3k is foolish when it is an obvious stretch to afford it.
> 
> zcarlow, what are you gaming with now?



Right now I'm gaming with an older, pre-built HP that probably ran for ~$600 when it was purchased. To put it into perspective, Tomb Raider is stop-motion on it, haha. I feel way overdue for an upgrade, and a massive one at that. And it isn't a stretch. I have that much in pocket (from saving for this), I would have just preferred to let it slowly drain rather than all at once.



little cat said:


> 1TB WD Black and this monitor would reduce the price by $200
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/fMcMnQ/asus-monitor-mg278q



I am going to put these on the rig instead, thank you. I actually thought I did do the 1TB already, must have forgotten. 

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/rHdRJV


----------



## rruff (Jul 19, 2016)

zcarlow said:


> Right now I'm gaming with an older, pre-built HP that probably ran for ~$600 when it was purchased. To put it into perspective, Tomb Raider is stop-motion on it, haha. I feel way overdue for an upgrade, and a massive one at that.



Do you even have a video card? 

Just to put it into perspective, say the system that little cat posted is a 10x performance improvement for $1500. Spending $3000 will get you a 12x performance improvement. Would you notice the difference?


----------

